# Problemas con amplificador LEME



## janston (Ene 17, 2013)

Buenas gente. Ando con un problema. He conseguido un viejo amplificador LEME, año 1969 aprox. Cambié capacitores y transistores(lleva 4 2n3055), y además re-hice la placa del amplificador ya que tenía pistas algo feas. La cuestión es que ahora funciona, pero le falta potencia(tengo otro, así que lo uso de patrón) y el sonido sale saturado en bajo o alto volumen. He notado dos electrolíticos algo gorditos en el preamplificador.

Alguna idea?

Ah, dejo fotos del equipo. Y el modelo es A40


Saludos-


----------



## zopilote (Ene 17, 2013)

Tienes que tener un trazador de señal, para seguirle el camino del audio y determinar donde se produce la distorsion.


----------



## dmc (Ene 27, 2013)

Buscando un poco entre archivos viejos, pude encontrar unos planos de LEME, fijate, eran casi todos iguales, y si lo encuentro, te paso los de la serie de baja tensión. Espero que te ayuden.


----------



## janston (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola a todos. Tengo una falla como un amplificador marca L.E.M.E. modelo A40. Da 40w, con 4 transistores 2n3055.
En fin, hace unos dias lo encendi como todas las noches pero esta vez hizo una pequeña explosion y comenzo a salir humo; lo apague. Al revisarlo veo que se le habia quemado uno de los diodos de la fuente. Bueno, lo cambio por uno nuevo a ver que pasa... lo mismo. Y aqui otro dato curioso: a pesar de que cada vez que se le pone un diodo nuevo y este explota, el amplificador sigue funcionando. Funciona normalmente  . Aun asi, lo deje usar porque esto no es normal.

Que podria estar fallando? algun problema con los condensadores de salida? o bien con alguno de los 2n3055?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2014)

Lleva puente de 4 díodos , o rectifica con dos y punto medio ?


----------



## janston (Abr 17, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lleva puente de 4 díodos , o rectifica con dos y punto medio ?



lleva puente de 4. Ya solucione el problema, al menos hasta ahora no exploto... . Revisando encontre que dos de los cuatro 2n3055 no tenian colector, o sea habia un falso contacto. Limpie y ajuste todo, cambie los cuatro diodos(por las dudas) y problema resuelto. Otra cosa no hay, asi que ya esta.

Respecto al otro LEME(el del problema de sonido saturado(tengo cuatro de estos chiquitines)), lo deje a un lado hace tiempo por falta de tiempo y demas. En estos dias revisare ese tambien a ver que se puede hacer e ire actualizando el tema.

Por ahora vamos en un 50%, pero es mejor 50 de algo que 100 de nada jaja.

saludos


----------



## Maxymus12 (Dic 1, 2019)

Hola gente buenas noches. Escribo para pedirles una manito con la reparación de un amplificador LEME modelo 5 0220C.
Al amplificador ya lo tengo funcionando (tenía quemado un diodo, y también aproveché para cambiar unos cables que estaban algo defectuosos). El tema es que hay un transistor 2N3055 de la etapa amplificadora que calienta demasiado (la etapa lleva 4 transistores). Sé que si lo dejo se va a romper.
Lo que me llama la atención es que no hay ninguna resistencia colocada en la base o en los emisores. No logro comprender el circuito. Les dejo fotos del amplificador y del circuito que relevé (estaría buenísimo conseguir el plano original).
Espero puedan ayudarme. Saludos...


----------

